# quick question



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, i'm installing some subs in my 2005 f150 as you all know, but idk which wires running along my door jam are the rear speaker wires, anyone know where i can find out which wires are which? theres like 20 million of them in there for the sensing systems and crap, any help is appreciated


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

http://home.comcast.net/~audiofreak9/wireharness.JPG


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Oct 10 2005, 04:32 AM~3973821
> *http://home.comcast.net/~audiofreak9/wireharness.JPG
> *


1 problem, that pin looks NOTHING like the 03 and up pin for ford, and i know for a fact that some of those wires aren't in the correct places for my application, i do have an aftermarktet wiring harness, however, i changed my mind, and i wanna keep my stock radio for now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just look at your rear speakers...

DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - FORD / F SERIES LIGHT DUTY / 2005 / Audio


Radio 12v lt. green/purple + radio harness
Radio Ground black and black/lt. green - radio harness
Radio Ignition pink/black or lt. green/yellow + radio harness
Radio Illumination lt. blue/red (dimmer) + radio harness
Factory Amp Turn-on dk. green/purple + radio harness
Notes: This is the subwoofer amplifier turn on lead. The subwoofer and amp are in the driver side rear corner of the cabin. The subwoofer speaker wires are brown/orange (+), and red/black (-) at the radio harness.
Power Antenna N/A 
LF Speaker +/- orange/lt. grn - lt. blue/wht +,- radio harness
RF Speaker +/- white/lt. grn - dk. green/org +,- radio harness
LR Speaker +/- gray/lt. blue - tan/yellow +,- radio harness
RR Speaker +/- orange/red - brown/pink +,- radio harness
Interface Module: Category:
Immobilizer Bypass Required:
Yes Type:
SecuriLock
Part #: 556SW
Alternate Part1 #: 556UW
Alternate Part2 #: 555U
Notes: Standard on all models.




This wiring information is being provided free of charge on an "as is" basis, without any representation or warranty. It is your responsibility to verify any circuit before interfacing with it using a digital multimeter.
Directed electronics, Inc. assumes no responsibility with regards to the accuracy or currency of this information. Proper installation in every case is and remains the responsibility of the installer. DEI assumes no liability or responsibility resulting from improper installation, even in reliance upon this information.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

so when can i join the club ???

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 10 2005, 06:35 PM~3977114
> *so when can i join the club ???
> 
> -qs
> *


what club? i know nothing of any so called club :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 10 2005, 07:44 PM~3977166
> *what club? i know nothing of any so called club  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: i'll never get to join the circle of trust....

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 10 2005, 09:18 PM~3977714
> *:tears:  i'll never get to join the circle of trust....
> 
> -qs
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 10 2005, 04:17 PM~3976327
> *1 problem, that pin looks NOTHING like the 03 and up pin for ford, and i know for a fact that some of those wires aren't in the correct places for my application, i do have an aftermarktet wiring harness, however, i changed my mind, and i wanna keep my stock radio for now.
> *


yes it does, thats the style in my 03` F150


04 and up is when it changed i believe


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

well i got it installed, i should have some pics of it up on here tomorrow.....should, i'm gonna try to, hits pretty deep for being cheap azz lil jensens, you can feel it in the car in front of me at a stop light


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

bout time


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 20 2005, 12:48 AM~4036062
> *bout time
> *


well, it was done almost a week ago....just never posted it in here...lol, i finished it friday on last week, been busy tuning it, friggin rocks the whole cab of my truck.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i havent even started on my box yet, never got time to do shit, always traveling


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

aight aight aight, the moment you've all been waiting for....maybe not all of you...lol



















































so the box is just a lil ugly? haven't had time to carpet it yet, otherwise, its finished, until i cut it in half to put one piece on either side of my truck when i put these audiobahns in here


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

yea i know the remote switch just hangin there is a lil ghetto, i couldn't put it where i wanted to, it wouldn't fit next to the cig lighter without just about destroying the clips that hold the whole plate in there, i have to find a different switch, one where all that goes in the hole i drill for it, is the 3 prongs contained within the 1/2" end of it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

is that particle board?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 21 2005, 10:28 AM~4044450
> *is that particle board?
> *


its definetly not MDF...


i dont agree with your setup aaron, good try though, but you should try going left to right, instead of up and down, hiding the box and amp looks better....

you cant fit the amp under one of your seats?

and the mounting depth on those subs isnt deep, you can build a box thats about 10" tall, and stretch as long as you need it to, and use MDF 3/4... you know that already

take the storage tray out of the rear and you should be fine... the way its set up now, the passenger is going to be sitting str8 up, and everyone that walks by your truck will see this huge box, and amp....


-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 21 2005, 06:23 AM~4044191
> *aight aight aight, the moment you've all been waiting for....maybe not all of you...lol
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: lets play, find the mistakes! :uh: :nono:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

that inline fuse is no where near with in a foot of the battery + post...

i expected better aaron, i think this should be a trial and error, show us the next box when your done 

why didnt you use a good amount of fastners, i know the wood glue is what gets the job done, but still, its recommended to have a screw about every 3.5-4.5 inches...

you know what, it just clicked, this is a temporary setup, he was just using something to have a lil boom until he gets what he wants... 

disregard my bashing and others bashing... this is the temporary setup (I HOPE)


-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

fuse looks fine to me


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 21 2005, 01:12 PM~4046274
> *that inline fuse is no where near with in a foot of the battery + post...
> 
> i expected better aaron, i think this should be a trial and error, show us the next box when your done
> ...


the fuse actually is within a foot of the battery.....to be politically correct, its 11.75" from the battery 

and yes, you are correct, it is just a temp box, when i cut it in half for the audiobahns, there will be more screws, those jensens aren't strong enough to require a screw every 3"-4"


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 21 2005, 08:42 AM~4044509
> *its definetly not MDF...
> i dont agree with your setup aaron, good try though, but you should try going left to right, instead of up and down, hiding the box and amp looks better....
> 
> ...


don't worry, i'll be modifying this box soon enough, i'm second thought, i might just build a whole new box, the only reason its built like that, is so i can fit my work boots/hard hat/duffle bag behind the drivers seat, my next design is gonna leave room in the middle for all that, matter fact, i'm gonna go out there and take measurements now, and btw, it might not be mdf, but its strong enough that i don't personally noticed a difference between it and 3/4" mdf, btw, its only 5/8" particle board, but its still louder than my brothers dakota


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Hows that box sound? :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

why didnt u just use MDF? its only $20 for 4x8 sheet here


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 21 2005, 03:29 PM~4047660
> *why didnt u just use MDF? its only $20 for  4x8 sheet here
> *


I think its even cheaper then that particul bord


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 21 2005, 06:29 PM~4047660
> *why didnt u just use MDF? its only $20 for  4x8 sheet here
> *


same here...

-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 21 2005, 03:54 PM~4046558
> *the fuse actually is within a foot of the battery.....to be politically correct, its 11.75" from the battery
> *



wooops, i almost scored a headshot....

for some reason it just looked longer then a foot, almost like 14", but it is a pic, i mis-judged...

whats up with the RCA's?, you have 2 pairs going into the amp... if its a 4-channel amp, then i see what happened, if its not, then im guessing that 2nd pair is a preamp output thats going to another amp...

whats the lowdown homie


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala+Oct 21 2005, 03:48 PM~4047412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a 4 channel amp. sadly there is no preout on it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 21 2005, 01:12 PM~4046274
> *that inline fuse is no where near with in a foot of the battery + post...
> 
> i expected better aaron, i think this should be a trial and error, show us the next box when your done
> ...


quoting it again....


yea its soo temporary, i'll have a new setup, with brand new box's i built myself in there on either monday or tuesday, i have sunday off, so i'll be goin to town with the saw


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 22 2005, 03:28 AM~4050098
> *with the windows up, i notice the loose dustcap on the left sub when your looking directly at them, with the windows down....yea you can feel it in the car in front of me, to the side of me, even a lil vibration in the car behind me, and it sounds awesome with the windows down, alot better than i expected for jensens
> because i picked up that particle board for 11 bux a sheet, and i couldn't find any decent sheets of mdf when i went to home depot.
> nope
> ...


hmmm giving me ideas for a cheap setup :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

well, i'm almost done building the new box's, i just have to cut out the faces, and cut the hole in each face for the subs. then work on the amp rack a little more, because the amp doesn't come in till tomorrow, and idk when my carpeting is coming in, it isn't going into the truck until then, because i don't even have big enough power wire being run through the truck, 8 awg isnt gonna cut it at over 20 feet long for a 700+ rms amp...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

wow.....i'm gonna have my sub box's done sooner than i thought, parts express express shipped my wires and junk overnight....this is definately unexpected....i hope they don't try to charge me for that one....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Whats the model on them jensens?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 08:03 AM~4066454
> *Whats the model on them jensens?
> *



check J.C. Whitney ?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 25 2005, 12:21 PM~4068241
> *check J.C. Whitney ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 25 2005, 02:21 PM~4068241
> *check J.C. Whitney ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 08:03 AM~4066454
> *Whats the model on them jensens?
> *


um, jensen xs1010


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

do you have to use a "water proof" fuse holder under the hood of your car/truck? because i can't find one for 2 awg wire, i have a fuse holder for it right now, but it doesn't have any way to put a seel on it, let alone came with a seel...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 26 2005, 05:15 PM~4076375
> *do you have to use a "water proof" fuse holder under the hood of your car/truck? because i can't find one for 2 awg wire, i have a fuse holder for it right now, but it doesn't have any way to put a seel on it, let alone came with a seel...
> *


Nah, just don't mount it where water can get to it...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

is it a new page yet? :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 26 2005, 08:48 PM~4077966
> *is it a new page yet? :uh:
> *


Now it is! :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

spammers.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 26 2005, 03:20 PM~4076408
> *Nah, just don't mount it where water can get to it...
> *


well, that answers that....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and as much as some of you are dogging jensen, the amp has yet to overheat, and its about a 1 hour drive to work, not including stopping for food


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO COMMENT


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 27 2005, 06:19 AM~4080822
> *and as much as some of you are dogging jensen, the amp has yet to overheat, and its about a 1 hour drive to work, not including stopping for food
> *


i'm thinking about doing a setup like that.... but cheaper! :cheesy: and with plywood


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

should consider downfiring everything....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 27 2005, 05:56 PM~4085184
> *should consider downfiring everything....
> *


consider it considered


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 27 2005, 06:41 PM~4085053
> *i'm thinking about doing a setup like that.... but cheaper! :cheesy: and with plywood
> *


you do that, just don't make it a permanent setup, because i'm not


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 31 2005, 02:49 PM~4108092
> *you do that, just don't make it a permanent setup, because i'm not
> *


no, i just wanna see how it will sound, plus i don't have the kind of money to go out and buy a pair of RE's, so i guess a system like this will do the trick for now


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 31 2005, 03:59 PM~4108160
> *no, i just wanna see how it will sound, plus i don't have the kind of money to go out and buy a pair of RE's, so i guess a system like this will do the trick for now
> *


my point exactly.

and when i do finally get some mdf for my box's, i'll have a table saw, rather than using the hand held trim saw that i've been using


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

OMG......audiobahn might not be the best....but you can hear my truck over a block away now 

i'm very impressed with this power acoustic amp though, it hasn't even gotten warm yet, and i've been out cruizin for the past hour to hour and a half.....definately a good amp, idk if its actually pumping rated power, but its making the audiobahns wang, the setup aint all that pretty right now though, i litterally threw it all in there, the amp rack wouldn't fit the way i originally planed....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 07:33 AM~4142612
> *OMG......audiobahn might not be the best....but you can hear my truck over a block away now
> 
> i'm very impressed with this power acoustic amp though, it hasn't even gotten warm yet, and i've been out cruizin for the past hour to hour and a half.....definately a good amp, idk if its actually pumping rated power, but its making the audiobahns wang, the setup aint all that pretty right now though, i litterally threw it all in there, the amp rack wouldn't fit the way i originally planed....
> *


Cool, post up some pics :biggrin: are those 12" audiobahns you put in?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 09:33 AM~4142612
> *OMG......audiobahn might not be the best....but you can hear my truck over a block away now
> 
> i'm very impressed with this power acoustic amp though, it hasn't even gotten warm yet, and i've been out cruizin for the past hour to hour and a half.....definately a good amp, idk if its actually pumping rated power, but its making the audiobahns wang, the setup aint all that pretty right now though, i litterally threw it all in there, the amp rack wouldn't fit the way i originally planed....
> *


does it sound like music or does it sound like bwaa bwaaa bwaaa bwaaa


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 5 2005, 12:03 PM~4143192
> *Cool, post up some pics :biggrin: are those 12" audiobahns you put in?
> *


the 10's, which have more excursion than the 12" model, idk if i could handle the 12's in that truck, my ears are already starting to pop



> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 5 2005, 01:17 PM~4143455
> *does it sound like music or does it sound like bwaa bwaaa bwaaa bwaaa
> *


yes it sounds like music, unless i crank it all the way (which in that case, all you hear is bass, and its not distorted  ), you can hear the door speakers still 



i'll take some snaps when i clean up the truck a lil, litterally i threw it all in there, the amp rack is screwed to the side of one of the sub box's because the amps too friggin long to fit the way i wanted it to....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

omg i didn't think it was possible to get much louder than those audiobahns in my truck, i was prolly hitting around 130's easily in the thing as is, if i'm not into the 140's now.....its because i'm still runnin sealed...lol, i'll be getting my truck metered in a few days at a local place that has a db meter, a term lab at that, and all they used it for was to see which area's are louder or quieter in the work place, and check from time to time to see if temperature, or amount of objects or persons effects it...yea, weird, oh well, but i'll find out how loud i am.....


wish me luck with my 2 new 12" kicker cvr's, the baddest subs i've ever heard.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 10:33 AM~4142612
> *OMG......audiobahn might not be the best....but you can hear my truck over a block away now
> 
> i'm very impressed with this power acoustic amp though, it hasn't even gotten warm yet, and i've been out cruizin for the past hour to hour and a half.....definately a good amp, idk if its actually pumping rated power, but its making the audiobahns wang, the setup aint all that pretty right now though, i litterally threw it all in there, the amp rack wouldn't fit the way i originally planed....
> *


i told you , you was gonna like it...

everybody else except for a couple were saying poweracoustik this that and the other just because you dont have to spend $500 on one to get the power you need...

as far as street beaters, power acoustik amps get the :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 12:04 PM~4191731
> *omg i didn't think it was possible to get much louder than those audiobahns in my truck, i was prolly hitting around 130's easily in the thing as is, if i'm not into the 140's now.....its because i'm still runnin sealed...lol, i'll be getting my truck metered in a few days at a local place that has a db meter, a term lab at that, and all they used it for was to see which area's are louder or quieter in the work place, and check from time to time to see if temperature, or amount of objects or persons effects it...yea, weird, oh well, but i'll find out how loud i am.....
> wish me luck with my 2 new 12" kicker cvr's, the baddest subs i've ever heard.
> *



you think the 10's are loud, wait until you put the cvr's in there...its like night and day lol

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 12 2005, 12:45 PM~4192171
> *you think the 10's are loud, wait until you put the cvr's in there...its like night and day lol
> 
> -qs
> *


um....i noticed, they've been in there for 3 days now.....holy fuggin ish, my ears are starting to hurt, never thought it was possible to get that loud in a reg cab truck.......WOW, now i need to wait for spring to come around, so i can fix the box's, and make them fit in there right, but for now, i got loads of bass....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:17 PM~4192822
> *um....i noticed, they've been in there for 3 days now.....holy fuggin ish, my ears are starting to hurt*


lightweight


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 04:26 PM~4192871
> *lightweight
> *


heh, if i'm a lightweight, idk if i wanna get any louder then, because my vision is blurring, its getting hard to breathe, and everything inside the cabin moves around...litterally, including myself.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:28 PM~4192880
> *heh, if i'm a lightweight, idk if i wanna get any louder then, because my vision is blurring, its getting hard to breathe, and everything inside the cabin moves around...litterally, including myself.
> *


booooo  
you will get used to it sooner or later and will want more


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 12 2005, 04:33 PM~4192898
> *booooo
> you will get used to it sooner or later and will want more
> *


thats the scary part, idk if i can get any bigger equipment in there, nore would i really want to, bad enough i lost all my storage space behind my seats, which was where i used to put my work bag and boots......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i also know that it is considerably louder than my brothers sport trac system, which hit 132.4 db's on a tl mic....and he had 2 10" audiobahn aw1000q subs off an mtx 942 amp.....so i'm prolly in the 140's easily right now.....


----------



## radiohead76 (Nov 10, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radiohead76_@Nov 12 2005, 07:03 PM~4193061
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radiohead76_@Nov 12 2005, 05:03 PM~4193061
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


thats what i'm doin, because i didn't even spend half the money my brother did for his sport trac system 

i spent less for everything, than he did for his "mtx amp" alone :roflmao:

i wonder though.....how loud 2 dd 9512e subs would be in my truck in sealed enclosures...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

You have dd's but your running jensens?! :uh:


----------



## radiohead76 (Nov 10, 2005)

one 10 3500 series in mid size ported would yeild better numbers than 2 9512 in sealed...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 05:19 PM~4193120
> *You have dd's but your running jensens?! :uh:
> *


huh?

i said i want dd's, everyone knows i was running jensens, get with the program, i have 2 12" kicker cvr's off of a power acoustic lt1440/2 amp.....720 watts rms between the 2 subs.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radiohead76_@Nov 12 2005, 06:20 PM~4193127
> *one 10 3500 series in mid size ported would yeild better numbers than 2 9512 in sealed...
> *


eh...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 03:44 PM~4192958
> *thats the scary part, idk if i can get any bigger equipment in there, nore would i really want to, bad enough i lost all my storage space behind my seats, which was where i used to put my work bag and boots......
> *


boo hoo! so put em on the passanger seat :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 06:53 PM~4193705
> *boo hoo! so put em on the passanger seat :cheesy:
> *


i do, but that creates a problem when i give one of my buddies a ride home from work, or i wanna go hang out with my cuzin and some friends after work before i go home, i don't have a tonnaue cover yet....and things tend to get wet when it rains in an open bed


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radiohead76_@Nov 12 2005, 05:20 PM~4193127
> *one 10 3500 series in mid size ported would yeild better numbers than 2 9512 in sealed...
> *


maybe to the mic, i'm talking to the ear.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

well, it in that spot where your feet goes on the passager side, just on the side, so the passanger doesnt get his feet in the way


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 07:02 PM~4193761
> *well, it in that spot where your feet goes on the passager side, just on the side, so the passanger doesnt get his feet in the way
> *


i got a better idea, i finish building my box, so theres a shelf above the amp, and i can put my bag there


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 05:28 PM~4192880
> *heh, if i'm a lightweight, idk if i wanna get any louder then, because my vision is blurring, its getting hard to breathe, and everything inside the cabin moves around...litterally, including myself.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 12 2005, 04:28 PM~4192880
> *heh, if i'm a lightweight, idk if i wanna get any louder then, because my vision is blurring, its getting hard to breathe, and everything inside the cabin moves around...litterally, including myself.
> *



maybe its just gas?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 11:10 PM~4195107
> *maybe its just gas?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: no


----------

